# Lesbians to attempt first gay marriage in Russia



## Departure Song (May 7, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idUSTRE5453Z320090506


> MOSCOW (Reuters) - A lesbian couple will try to defy deep-rooted Russian homophobia next week in the first attempt at a gay marriage even though rights activists say it will be rejected outright.
> 
> Public relations worker Irina Fyet, 31, and her partner of the same age will apply for a marriage license at a register office on May 12 in Moscow, a city where mayor Yuri Luzhkov once described gay pride marches as "satanic."
> 
> ...


----------



## Harlequin (May 7, 2009)

I'm not surprised it was lesbians.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 7, 2009)

I hope they don't get beaten up ):


----------



## surskitty (May 7, 2009)

D8  That seems like a really, really bad plan....


----------



## Tarvos (May 8, 2009)

VPLJ use your powers over Putin to make it happen


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 9, 2009)

Watershed said:


> VPLJ use your powers over Putin to make it happen


I'M TRYING AS HARD AS I CAN
I mean if he's hetero he'll probably find women marrying each other a pretty sweet deal right.


----------

